# audi master cylinder compatibility with mk2 brake booster



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)

sorry for the odd question. i was wondering if there is an audi non abs master cylinder that is a direct bolt on for a mk2 booster. i was hoping to get a master with a larger piston diameter. a few i ve seen are from the 90,91 audi quattro coupe 20v piston diameter is 25.4mm. i would love to have this kind of clamping force. so anyone have any idea if this will bolt up to the mk2 booster. any thoughts or ideas are very much appreciated... thanks all!


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

It will bolt right up, I am using one on my 1991 GTI and it makes for more effort and a nice tall pedal. It's a great match for big brakes. :thumbup:


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

just went on GAP and it's 310.00 for the 25.4 master cylinder.. ouch!


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

is it will fit to corrado ?
do ou have the part number ?


----------



## supraman95 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Ditto*

????



denongt said:


> is it will fit to corrado ?
> do ou have the part number ?


----------

